# Felsen entdeckt?



## monkee (29. Mai 2006)

Hallihallo,

ich bin zwar kein MTBler, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja trotzdem weiterhelfen:
Ich suche Möglichkeiten an kleinen Felsen zu Klettern oder zu Bouldern. Perfekt sind Felsen ab einer Höhe von ca. 2 Meter, die überhängend sind (die Füsse also weiter "innen" an der Wand stehen, als die Hände - so richtig schlimm in den Armen hängen also). Auch Breite Felsriegel sind interessant, da man ja auch seitwärts Klettern/Bouldern kann. 

Vielleicht kennen einige von euch die Bürgelplatte bei Kronberg, den Grauen Stein bei Wiesbaden oder auch das Felsenmeer im Odenwald - genau solche Felsen suche ich.

Sollten euch solche Felsen auf Touren begegnen, wäre es echt sehr nett, wenn ihr hier eine kleine Nachricht hinterlassen oder mir eine PN schreiben könntet. Klaro, ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte, aber ein Hinweis auf solche Klettermöglichkeiten wäre auch schon toll. In unserer Gegend hier um Frankfurt gibts ja nur seeeeeeehr eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten zu Klettern...

Ciao und LG Monkee


----------



## yeah (29. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht hift dasm eschbacher klippen bei Usingen.
http://www.on-sight.de/IG_RM/index.html?b_eschbach.html

gruss YeaH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeah (29. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht sind die Eschbacher KLippen was, bei Usingen.
http://www.on-sight.de/IG_RM/index.html?b_eschbach.html

gruss YeaH


----------



## monkee (29. Mai 2006)

Danke yeah,

die Eschbacher Klippen sowie alle im Rhein Main Führer verzeichneten/bekannten Felsen und Blöcke kenne ich leider schon. Mich interessieren die unbekannten Quacken, die still ihr trauriges Dasein im Wald fristen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass nur so wenig freier Fels hier im Taunus herumsteht?!

LG monkee


----------



## Ars Volandi (30. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du vom Hünerberg (der ist so auf halbem Weg zwischen Hohemark und Falkenstein) dem Hauptweg bergab Richtung Strasse folgst (die, welche zwischen Oberursel und Königstein verläuft), dann kommst Du an einem netten grossen Brocken vorbei.

Ein kleiner Fels ist auch unterhalb des Viktoriatempels.

Gruss, AV


----------



## Poppei (30. Mai 2006)

Du kennst ja sicherlich die Lorsbacher-Wand im Lorsbachtal zwischen Lorsbach und Eppstein. Schau mal auf der anderen Talseite, dort sind im Wald auch ein paar weitere Felsen.


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2006)

Zacken ist bestimmt schön zu klettern.
Am roten Kreuz Gasthaus die Strasse überquereren dann in den Trail parallel zur Straße, auf dem dann später kommenden Hauptweg rechts bergan halten. Nach 800 m auf der linken Seite. An einigen Stellen sind 30m freier Fall möglich. - Try and don´t error, please


----------



## fUEL (6. Juni 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Zacken ist bestimmt schön zu klettern.
> Am roten Kreuz Gasthaus die Strasse überquereren dann in den Trail parallel zur Straße, auf dem dann später kommenden Hauptweg rechts bergan halten. Nach 800 m auf der linken Seite. An einigen Stellen sind 30m freier Fall möglich. - Try and don´t error, please




In meiner Galerie sind ein paar Bilder vom Zacken, falls du noch lebst, dann schau mal rein
Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juni 2006)

Was mir gerade so einfällt: Geh mal auf den Rossert zum Aussichtspunkt Eppoblick (am XT-Weg nahe Eppenhain), da wirst du auf ein paar hübsche Stellen stoßen. Ebenso am mit dem grünen Punkt markierten Weg von Eppstein in Richtung Eppenhain und unterhalb des gelben Balken-Weges in der gleichen Richtung.


----------



## Beginner13 (6. August 2006)

ich dnek ma wende einen der nur 2 m hoch is suchst biste aufm feldberg net falsch am brunhildesfelsen der müsste sich ganz gut für dich sein!!


----------



## arkonis (18. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> In meiner Galerie sind ein paar Bilder vom Zacken, falls du noch lebst, dann schau mal rein
> Gruß Frank



glaube monkee ist donkie oder ist monkee noch hier um zu berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

